# New European free live opera streaming site...



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

From Slippeddisk...


> Opera Platform was launched today at the Opera Europa conference in Madrid.
> 
> Supported by the European Commission's Creative Europe programme, the website links cultural broadcaster ARTE and 15 opera companies including Covent Garden and Welsh National Opera in the UK. The aim is to offer free content, including live performances from the 15 opera participating companies.
> 
> First up is La Traviata tomorrow from Madrid followed, on May 16, by Szymanowski's opera Król Roger from Covent Garden.


Here is a link to the site...http://www.theoperaplatform.eu/en


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Watching right now!


----------

